# New England Bottle Club Show Dover, NH April 7



## RIBottleguy (Mar 8, 2013)

Just putting a notice out there.  I went to this show for the first time last year and was amazed at the deals I found.  There is high-end glass, but the mid-range stuff dominates, making this show great for beginner, intermediate, and experienced collectors.

 I will be setting up with half a table, I hope to see some of you there!  If you have any requests (New England bottle-wise) let me know!


*Location*:
 Elks Club
 282 Durham Road, (Rt. 108)
 Exit 7 off Spaulding Turnpike
 Dover, NH



*Time*:  9-2, early buyers at 8


----------



## Blackglass (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice, I'm going to try and make it there. I was there last year and had a blast.


----------



## glassgopher721 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm going to be there as well. I don't have anything high end, but you never know what people will be looking for. This will be the first bottle show I've ever been to, and I'm sure it won't be the last. Can't wait.[]


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 30, 2013)

Just found out today that I can get a table so I will be setting up.   Here's the flyer for any of you that need the info.  See you there.


----------



## Oldmill (Mar 31, 2013)

The show falls on my birthday this year plan on going and finding me a birthday gift. I wanted to go last year and never went I regreted it. I'm hoping to find some nice maine meds, stoddard, or black glass can't wait


----------



## coldwater diver (Apr 1, 2013)

I will be setting up at the show this year, so is Chuck.


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 5, 2013)

My Cousin "Glassgopher721" is going to have a table there too, should be sweet.


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 10, 2013)

I had a great time at the show this year, I got set up next to Sam Fuller from Maine, talked Maine bottles all day and then was greeted by Mainer1/Gary, who was with Dennis, whose forum name I forgot...sorry Dennis and their friend Billy.......who I don't know if he's a forum member but great to meet and talk with him too.    Needless to say we all had a long chat and swapped dig stories, then more dig stories, etc.   Then I met Glassgopher721 /Chris who also swapped digging stories and then I met RIBottleguy/ Taylor ......and more stories rolled out.   

 Then I spent some time talking to coldwater diver/ Kevin, who always brings his latest dive finds, and then I saw Blackglass/Mike with a couple of bags full walking around so I know he didn't go home empty handed-and he looked pretty happy.

 Lots of fine folks to talk with and lots of great bottles everywhere.    If you made the show you know it was a good time for everyone involved.   It was great meeting everyone and putting faces to some of the names on the forum.  Thanks guys for taking the time to introduce yourselves......

 I almost didn't go because i didn't think I was going to get a table, but Gery Sirois managed to find one for me somewhere...Thanks Gerry! Another great show!   Some years I take pics, but dammit this year I didn't have my camera.   Anybody got pics??


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 11, 2013)

Forgot to mention I met my brother Dave there and I gave him a box of bottles for his windows.   We've spent a lot of time over many years exploring for minerals , metal detecting and bottle digging.    It was great to see him and his friend Ken.


----------

